# Gobbling Reports???



## jgr1980 (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone been and listened? What are y’all hearing/seeing and where at in this great state?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Feb 25, 2019)

Went Sunday found some sign but not much hard to tell with as much rain as we have been getting on a consistent basis. Managed to see a few at 1st light after walking under them twice without knowing it until the second time when they bumped off of their roost. Wind was consistent all day so it was impossible to hear anything unless you were standing within 20 yards of it.


----------



## phillip (Feb 26, 2019)

Went to Wilkes county this morning heard 2 Gobblers ,crew of jakes , and a few hens .


----------



## UncleBuzz (Feb 28, 2019)

Been in Burke county the last 2 weekends and have yet to hear a gobble. But I've seen plenty of birds. Gobblers are all still traveling in packs together for the most part


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 28, 2019)

I heard some good gobbling this week taking my early morning leaks off the end of my carport slab, so I know they’re getting with it in South GA.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 28, 2019)

AHHHHH ha ha ha ha! That's what I do but ain't heard no gobbler


buckpasser said:


> I heard some good gobbling this week taking my early morning leaks off the end of my carport slab, so I know they’re getting with it in South GA.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 28, 2019)

phillip said:


> Went to Wilkes county this morning heard 2 Gobblers ,crew of jakes , and a few hens .


That's great to know!! Are you in my club in Wilkes? We have a Phillip in our club that's Jay's friend.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 28, 2019)

I've been listenin from the driveway in Banks co and haven't heard em yet. I thought this mornin with the warmth and crows barkin that gobblers would crank out but they didn't.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 28, 2019)

Once time changes I can listen to a property close to work. I hate it gonna be getting light at almost 0800!!! Already hate checking traps early, now it’s going to be even earlier as far as daylight is concerned!


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 28, 2019)

Have heard few down here in Florida, might hit the Emanual County property this weekend


----------



## armyvet4583 (Feb 28, 2019)

The NwTF has an app for that.. it's called gobble report. It's pretty neat.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 5, 2019)

Any one hearing anything in meriwether?


----------



## antharper (Mar 5, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any one hearing anything in meriwether?


Couple in Troup , shouldn’t be much different


----------



## Mark K (Mar 5, 2019)

Worth Co...yep!
Saturday morning they were gobbling at 0625 for some reason, well before daylight!


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2019)

Listened in Thomas today. Froze my eyeballs out and heard a few periodically.  I’m glad it’s cold. Keep them in the fridge a few more days.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 6, 2019)

I've seen a group of 5 jakes and a nice gobbler that travel together several times.

No amorous behavior or gobbling at this point (but sure hope the gobbler's around and in the mood on opening day).


----------



## Tadder (Mar 6, 2019)

All this could weather and rain my keep tone back a few weeks . We haven't heard any in NEGA where we hunt.


----------



## UncleBuzz (Mar 7, 2019)

Haven't heard anything yet in Augusta surrounding areas. Seeing toms all still in groups


----------



## buckshed (Mar 7, 2019)

Listened sat morning in pike/ Meriwether line..heard just hens


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2019)

I have been to listen the last two Friday mornings.  Didn't here a thing the first time.  A little after seven yesterday I heard one sound off.  I had to hear him one more time so I owl hooted and he fired right back.  I made myself get in the truck and leave.


----------



## albrown100 (Mar 9, 2019)

Heard a few gobbling this morning in Bulloch Co., getting closer every day


----------



## baddave (Mar 9, 2019)

i saw 6-7 jakes and 2or 3 longbeards (together)on cam in taliaferro but i never hear any gobbles . been hearing them and seeing them here in henry co.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 9, 2019)

Saw one gobbler this morning but never heard a sound. I didn’t even hear any crows.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 9, 2019)

Not a gobbling report, but this is what was in the parking lot when I got to work this afternoon


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> View attachment 961754Not a gobbling report, but this is what was in the parking lot when I got to work this afternoon


Unless it was my business id probably get fired from that job ! Cool phone !


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2019)

antharper said:


> Unless it was my business id probably get fired from that job ! Cool phone !


Photo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 10, 2019)

These are in rockdale county.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 10, 2019)

They were definitely gobbling this morning. The hens were talking up a storm as well.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 11, 2019)

Like it when the hens are talking!
something gonna happen.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 11, 2019)

I have only heard 1 gobble(2 weekends back) it was in the middle of the day on a crow. I listened this weekend sat and sunday morning, nothing. I had a hen flew up in a tree right behind my house, she was talking away.


----------



## scottyd917 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hancock


----------



## phillip (Mar 11, 2019)

Wilkes county heard 2 Gobblers this morning


----------



## JHannah92 (Mar 11, 2019)

scottyd917 said:


> Hancock


Awesome picture


----------



## humdandy (Mar 11, 2019)

Gobbling in Screven.  Got pics of a gobbler breeding a hen.

Saw half a dozen gobblers chasing a hen and fighting yesterday.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 11, 2019)

humdandy said:


> Got pics of a gobbler breeding a hen.


Turkey Porn


----------



## armyvet4583 (Mar 11, 2019)

Heard a few birds Saturday morning in South East. When the quit on the ground. Plenty of hens to had.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2019)

And they were vocal this morning. Hens carrying on and getting the gobblers going. Just had a hen come by yelping up a storm looking for the others


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2019)

And they were vocal this morning. Hens carrying on and getting the gobblers going. Just had a hen come by yelping up a storm looking for the others


----------



## scottyd917 (Mar 12, 2019)

Nada on public land this morning, Middle GA. One lone gobble light years away and I didnt have time to chase him down that far.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 12, 2019)

JHannah92 said:


> Awesome picture


One of the best trail cam turkey pics I've ever seen!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 13, 2019)

All quiet in Talbot and Lamar the few times I was pig hunting or fishing. Saw some hens and a nice gobbler but they were quiet.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 13, 2019)

Dead quiet in Thomas this morning...

The neighbors have probably fried most of them by now. In this area season is a “suggestion” more than a law for far too many.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 13, 2019)

Still quiet in Banks. Tomorrow morning should be good mornin to listen


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 13, 2019)

Heard Kmac yelping a order at the Hardee's drive thru this morning.

Was quiet this morning down here, gonna check GA property this weekend.

Yesterday afternoon saw a strutter with 4 hens in a ag field, went this morning in same area and he was silent. Tomorrow may be different.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 13, 2019)

Thought I heard a gobble early this morning but ended up being that Hispanic food I ate last night talking to me. 

Went quiet after the "fly down".


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 13, 2019)

Always hated the "flydown" 10 minutes after you get settled in a deer stand or up against a big tree during spring gobbler especially when you had a "flydown" an hour earlier.

Gotta be the combo of beer, boloney sammitches the night before.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 14, 2019)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Thought I heard a gobble early this morning but ended up being that Hispanic food I ate last night talking to me.
> 
> Went quiet after the "fly down".


That's when you know you'tr doin it right


----------



## sea trout (Mar 14, 2019)

Maybe a gobbler will crank out here in a half hour!!!


----------



## sea trout (Mar 14, 2019)

Nope. Still no gobbles at da house. Maybe next week


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 14, 2019)

I still have not heard one at my house either


----------



## baddave (Mar 14, 2019)

i got a video of 2 toms . 1 strutting around and 1 taking care of himself .. my wife and i joked about it but i looked it up and fo sho , that's what he was doing.. i don't want to post the link but you can look it upwife laughed for at least 5 minutes


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 14, 2019)

I’m listening Saturday an Sunday.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm listening at the club in Wilkes co. this evenin at dusk and tomorrow at dawn.
I hope to hear one for my boy and I to hunt this weekend


----------



## Possum (Mar 14, 2019)

Didn’t hear any in Habersham yesterday morning. Saw a flock of 12 hens in a field in afternoon, no gobbler around.


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 14, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Dead quiet in Thomas this morning...
> 
> The neighbors have probably fried most of them by now. In this area season is a “suggestion” more than a law for far too many.



same here in Emanuel Co.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 14, 2019)

GADawg08 said:


> same here in Emanuel Co.



Will be over in Emanuel this weekend around Covena. Hope to hear or see a few.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 14, 2019)

There are NO Turkeys left in Georgia


----------



## ldhfff (Mar 14, 2019)

Scouted public land in N. GA Monday and Tuesday and heard gobblers both mornings. They were still gobbling when I left them at 9:30am.   Saw one big group of birds (20 total) but they were totally quiet just loafing in a field.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 14, 2019)

I haven't even been. Pulled camera cards 3 weeks ago. Had a half dozen coyotes showing up regular and one picture of a jake. This season may be a bust thanks to the yotes.


----------



## phillip (Mar 14, 2019)

Wilkes county this morning heard 3 Gobblers


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 14, 2019)

heard nothing at Pinelog yesterday while I was out looking for sheds.... I didn’t find any of those either .  I saw no sign either by the dove field s, but I know they will show up, they always do ?


----------



## Mark K (Mar 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I haven't even been. Pulled camera cards 3 weeks ago. Had a half dozen coyotes showing up regular and one picture of a jake. This season may be a bust thanks to the yotes.


What county are you in?


----------



## sea trout (Mar 15, 2019)

Heard a few gobbles at club this marnin. The hens were more vocal than gobblers this mornin.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 16, 2019)

Heard one maybe two this morning. One was a definite, got within 150 yards. The other was a ways off and I think I know where he was. Going to listen at a different spot in the morning. That makes 4 different gobblers I’ve heard over the last couple of weeks. I’ve seen 5 total and I don’t know how many jakes. The first bird of the season always goes to the daughter-in-law. After that, my son and I get our turn, lol.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 16, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Heard one maybe two this morning. One was a definite, got within 150 yards. The other was a ways off and I think I know where he was. Going to listen at a different spot in the morning. That makes 4 different gobblers I’ve heard over the last couple of weeks. I’ve seen 5 total and I don’t know how many jakes. The first bird of the season always goes to the daughter-in-law. After that, my son and I get our turn, lol.




`16 and `18 were better hatches than `17. I think next season may have a pretty good shot at being better than this season. Having said that, I`m hoping this season is fair to good. It`ll depend on the individual properties.


----------



## RLykens (Mar 16, 2019)

Didn't hear any on fort benning


----------



## ssramage (Mar 16, 2019)

Absolutely nada in McIntosh County for youth opener this morning.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 16, 2019)

Paulding county had one gobble. Then found one set of tracks. If history repeats its self and it always does the 3rd week of season the woods will fill up with gobblin


----------



## JDH (Mar 16, 2019)

Dooly County, nothing in the morning over 1400ac. Afternoon, 2 came in @ 315 - one took dirt nap via my 14y/o 20g. They gobbled x1 to blind calling and came right in. Gobbling so far has been very poor


----------



## antharper (Mar 16, 2019)

Mark K said:


> What county are you in?


He’s in Troup/Harris line , I would think a trapper could do very good in this area , may be more than I think but don’t seem to be many trappers in our area , I’m trying to teach myself , I can wear the smaller critters out , but the coyotes are getting the best of me


----------



## Mark K (Mar 16, 2019)

You and me both!! But like what was stated in the trapping forum, the more traps out the better. Generally if I can find sign I do ok. And it helps if you have coyotes as well, lol. My son went to some land he has access this morning to listen and heard nothing. He said it’s steadily gotten worse from when they first started hunting it, but he said it could be the coyote and coon tracks everywhere. Haven’t seen the property but he said actual trails of coons and of coyotes. I may have to take time off after deer season next year to hit that place for a week if he can get me permission.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 16, 2019)

Heard kee keeing today no gobbles


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2019)

Heard two in Western Macon County this morning.  It was cool and pretty windy so I half expected to not hear a thing.  Hearing those two under those conditions was encouraging.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 17, 2019)

Heard 5 today


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 17, 2019)

Whitesburg area this A.M.
My Son and I listened to one lone bird in Coweta Co that was hammering away while on the roost.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2019)

I heard 4-5 from one spot on our 3000 acre lease. Another member heard 3-4 in another spot. They gobbled good this morning


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 17, 2019)

Got a late start.... went to do some scouting after church. No gobbling but plenty of scratching..   Bartow county


----------



## GRT24 (Mar 17, 2019)

Went and listened in Hancock Co (Deveruex) this morning. My father and I stepped out of the truck to sit on the tailgate at about 710 and at 713 they were hammering pretty good. Not sure how many but definitely a few. They were closing the distance so we just got back in the truck and eased off.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 17, 2019)

Went this morning and dead quiet. Yesterday they were gobbling in the wind, this morning no wind (compared to yesterday). Did see two gobblers feeding by themselves this evening in a plot. And saw a lone hen in another plot as I was leaving. Could’ve been more with her but was just doing a driveby and didn’t want to stop and spook.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 18, 2019)

Gobbles were gettin started in Wilkes this weekend!
Heard 2 or 3 different birds Sat morn and 3 or 4 birds Sun morn


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Mar 18, 2019)

No gobbles in Wilkinson yesterday.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 18, 2019)

We could live 5 lifetimes and never figure this stuff out, but I swear we love trying don't we


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2019)

Had 4 gobblin at the truck door shutting yesterday around 7pm


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 18, 2019)

Wilkes county
Saturday morning I didn't hear a gobble I did hear 2 hens fly down.

Sunday morning I heard 2 birds from the same location. Gobbled hard for about 30 min. Both in the tree and on the ground.

Another club member heard 2 Friday morning. Nothing Saturday. Two guys hooting at each other Sunday.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 18, 2019)

Heard one gobbling this morning in Lowndes.

Love is in the air.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 18, 2019)

No time to hunt this morning but quiet down here in my part of the Panhandle, hit 3 spots to listen before work and notta, was cool and overcast so that might have been the cause.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Mar 18, 2019)

My son connected on a big ole bird Sunday morning, he gobbled probably 100 times and I had come almost in shotgun range three times only to turn and strut back to the 14 hens he had, about 10:00 I got the lead hen cranked up and she came in on a mission to fight the intruding hen, she was followed by all the other hens and the tom was coming behind in full strut. Jesse rolled him at thirty yards, had three beards, 9-1/4, 7-3/4, and 6 inches. Had 1-1/2 spurs, weighed 23.4 lbs.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 18, 2019)

Heck of a bird Goshen and congrats to your son. 23" of total beard plus them spurs and weight he was king of them woods.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 18, 2019)

Didn’t hear anything this evening, but saw our “tame” gobbler, lol. This bird is either missing some brain cells or just doesn’t care. See him every evening doing a ride through on my trap line. 
Today he was strutting out in a little field all by himself. When he finally heard the truck he broke strut and raised his head, saw it was me and went back to strutting. I could’ve already shot him half a dozen times from the truck. If he’s in cover he’ll just duck his head and pick it up every now and then to see if I’m gone. He has a buddy and they both watched me from about 75 yards while I remade a set last week. 
If my DIL doesn’t kill him this weekend I’m disowning her!!


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 18, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> Whitesburg area this A.M.
> My Son and I listened to one lone bird in Coweta Co that was hammering away while on the roost.





goshenmountainman said:


> My son connected on a big ole bird Sunday morning, he gobbled probably 100 times and I had come almost in shotgun range three times only to turn and strut back to the 14 hens he had, about 10:00 I got the lead hen cranked up and she came in on a mission to fight the intruding hen, she was followed by all the other hens and the tom was coming behind in full strut. Jesse rolled him at thirty yards, had three beards, 9-1/4, 7-3/4, and 6 inches. Had 1-1/2 spurs, weighed 23.4 lbs.



Yeah, that's a big wild turkey. I wonder how old? Not your typical 2 year old, that's for sure.


----------



## jchowell90 (Mar 19, 2019)

Heard 2 in wilkinson county Saturday morning. Gobbled good till about 8 15..Heard 1 this morning in wilkinson different property


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 19, 2019)

jchowell90 said:


> Heard 2 in wilkinson county Saturday morning. Gobbled good till about 8 15..Heard 1 this morning in wilkinson different property


I had lease in Wilkinson/Baldwin county line yrs ago. Outside Ivy city. Turkey deer heaven


----------



## baddave (Mar 19, 2019)

been going to my place in taliaferro on a purty regular basis and i ain't heard nothin yet.. maybe too much activity lately w/ my little land clearing project.. haven't heard anything at the house here in Henry either lately .. i was, but not lately.. whatever , it's fishing time


----------



## 4x4 (Mar 19, 2019)

I shot a pig on the Oglethorpe/Wilkes County line. Herd a gobble after I shot at sunset. This was last weekend


----------



## CuttinNrunnin (Mar 19, 2019)

Walker CO.
Last week it seemed like they were getting ready but I think these sub freezing morning temps have pushed them back recently.
Heard one gobbler going pretty good on the roost but that's it despite checking several locations with known birds. They've also not been using fields as much the last few days. 
I suspect the weather this weekend will get things going nicely.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 19, 2019)

goshenmountainman said:


> My son connected on a big ole bird Sunday morning, he gobbled probably 100 times and I had come almost in shotgun range three times only to turn and strut back to the 14 hens he had, about 10:00 I got the lead hen cranked up and she came in on a mission to fight the intruding hen, she was followed by all the other hens and the tom was coming behind in full strut. Jesse rolled him at thirty yards, had three beards, 9-1/4, 7-3/4, and 6 inches. Had 1-1/2 spurs, weighed 23.4 lbs.


That's a dern big bird man WOW congrats to y'all!!


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 20, 2019)

Buddy heard 1 today 1 pm fired up to a boss hen.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 20, 2019)

Hit a spot close to house after work....got two hens fired up but no gobbler unless he stayed silent and hung in the woods. Had one of the hens step out into the pasture briefly 100-125 yards away to investigate.


----------



## Coop (Mar 20, 2019)

Was listening this morning in Johnson Cty at the ponderosa and was so cold my face started to hurt. Ready for warmer weather! Nary a gobble but about 9:30 saw a big momma hen with several smaller hens frolicking in the front yard.  One tiny poult about the size of a football was bringing up the rear - figured they would have been much bigger by now.  Maybe this was the runt or a late hatch?


----------



## antharper (Mar 20, 2019)

My dad heard 4 this month in Troup , he said a couple gobbled good


----------



## elfiii (Mar 22, 2019)

I guess it's all academic now. We'll find out tomorrow if they gobbled or what.


----------



## Georgia Gator (Mar 22, 2019)

Well good luck to everyone, and be safe.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 22, 2019)

“Dispatched” from the woods this morning. Got one picked out for my Daughter-in-law as long as he follows the same pattern tomorrow. She should be done by 0730 if he roosts in the same area and flys out to the burn to strut and gobble like he did this morning.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 22, 2019)

Not expecting allot of vocalization from the birds early morning but I believe things will heat up around 10 a.m.. Weather is going to be almost perfect. Sometimes when they quiet early morn  I gobble to get the party started


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 22, 2019)

Gobbled in Meriwether this morning.


----------



## RLykens (Apr 4, 2019)

What's the gobblin report as of late? They ain't gobblin very well this week on Fort Benning.


----------



## Zombie woof (Apr 4, 2019)

Slow weekend in Jones county gobbling wise but Tuesday morning they were hammering on the limb and the ground.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 4, 2019)

I hunted Tuesday in Lamar and it was silent, not a peep or response near or far.
Wednesday my friend said from his porch at the same place they were gobbling thier heads off, two or three birds.
I have heard them several mornings,gobble like crazy on the roost and then silent and never see them. I have tried being patient and calling softly and also moving and calling louder with no takers so far.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Apr 4, 2019)

No gobbling at PF today or Tuesday. To top that off had to negotiate some briars taking a scenic route out due to a burn going on . Plenty of fresh scratching so it should be good for later on.  Next set up will be Pine log Saturday


----------



## Mark K (Apr 4, 2019)

Gobbling every single day and evening in Gods Country...SWGA.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Apr 4, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Gobbling every single day and evening in Gods Country...SWGA.


Out of 9 hunts to date I've heard birds first 7 days...  makes me wondering if they hened up...... calm before the thunder? Hoping they get lonely Saturday


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Apr 4, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Out of 9 hunts to date I've heard birds first 7 days...  makes me wondering if they hened up...... calm before the thunder? Hoping they get lonely Saturday


I've yet to hear one after noon


----------



## EDH (Apr 4, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> No gobbling at PF today or Tuesday. To top that off had to negotiate some briars taking a scenic route out due to a burn going on . Plenty of fresh scratching so it should be good for later on.  Next set up will be Pine log Saturday


My son and I went yesterday to PF. We had one gobbling until 9AM as it steadily kept walking away from us.


----------



## J3Holt (Apr 4, 2019)

Was at cohutta this morning, in well before day light til noon or so. Didnt hear a thing this time.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 4, 2019)

They are gobbling late in the evenings. Either way after flyup or flying up real late. And this is on multiple properties. 
Got one property I haven’t even hunted yet, but watched 2 gobblers fight last week and acted like I wasn’t even around. Parked at the same property Tuesday morning and a gobbler had  roosted right beside the paved road. I was in my work truck with the windows down and he gobbled when my computer “dinged” and then kept gobbling. I decided I had heard enough and he gobbled when I started the truck, lol. 
May give it a try this weekend. Been holding off making sure they get their breeding done. Turkeys only show up here during turkey season...3 weeks ago not a track or sign to be seen. Only one gobbler a year on that little piece of property...produced for the last 4-5 years.


----------



## RLykens (Apr 5, 2019)

Hmmm, seems to be a trend of mostly quiet birds. I've been able to call in 16 birds but only two mature ones and missed one of em. Mostly no gobbling but the jakes and hens are pretty vocal.


----------



## hikingthehills (Apr 6, 2019)

I haven’t heard a thing since opening weekend. Not sure what’s going on in Canton. Been very quiet


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 6, 2019)

One lone gobble at daybreak, other than that nothing. And this was on a creek bottom near pastures and cut overs.

I did fire up a few hens as a consolation prize but getting tired of these participation ribbons.

This was in NW Florida


----------



## Turkeytider (Apr 6, 2019)

Near Swainsboro. Pretty quiet. Heard one bird ( I think just one ) at great distance. Just can't seem to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 6, 2019)

Went yesterday evening to roost. My bird was a no show. My son text at 1951and said he heard his first gobble. I ended up hooking up with him and they would gobble at an owl hooter. Had a group sorta west of us and a loner North.
He went back this morning with a buddy and they gobbled real good...for jakes, lol. 6 jakes. Had one lone gobbler that gobbled a few times on the limb, then let it rip once he hit the ground. 
My DIL and I heard 1 way way off.


----------



## baddave (Apr 6, 2019)

i finally went  to taliaferro , i believe it was tues. got there about 7:30.. to my surprise i heard a gobble .. i think there was 2-3 gobblers but mainly 1 doing most of the gobbling.gobbled maybe 20 times. did hear the hens and had 1 hen walk up w/in 10 yds and sounded terrible .i was wishing i had gone planning on staying


----------



## devolve (Apr 6, 2019)

First 2 hours of daylight gilmer county gobblers making some noise finally.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 6, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> Near Swainsboro. Pretty quiet. Heard one bird ( I think just one ) at great distance. Just can't seem to be in the right place at the right time.



My BIL was up at our family property outside of Swainsboro last weekend. Had 3 longbeards fired up on the roost and for 1/2 hour or so on the ground but no takers.

Called in several jakes but the longbeards would hang up 70 yards plus.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Apr 6, 2019)

Had one gobbler hammering this a.m. at Pine log..... started roughly 100 yards from me.... last I heard had to be a mile away


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 7, 2019)

Last 4 mornings until 11. 2 afternoons. 0 gobbles in W. Ga. Flock broke up and everybody has a gf but me. Multiple mature birds on cam last week. Better days ahead. The woods are even quiet. Crows, owls, woodpeckers, 0 whippoorwills.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2019)

Every time I go out on my porch this morning I hear one. Started before daylight, still going.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

I’ve heard 2-3 gobblers every time out right after day break, then it gets quiet. I figure they have to be with hens.


----------



## antharper (Apr 7, 2019)

Hammering good early in Troup this morning


----------



## devolve (Apr 7, 2019)

They were still gobbling in gilmer when I left at 8:30 with my jake in the truck bed


----------



## beretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Quiet yesterday in Laurens County.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Apr 8, 2019)

Had been quiet until yesterday morning at my primary spot (yesterday was my 5th time hunting this season) and they gobbled their heads off from daylight until about 10 am.


----------



## Jwyattc (Apr 8, 2019)

They were hammering all morning yesterday in ware county. All the way until 11 am, saw a lot of birds killed.


----------



## GravesBucksDucks (Apr 14, 2019)

*Anyone hearing any in Troup??*


----------

